# Virtual gap in between dual monitors



## alyehoud (Sep 29, 2010)

Wasn't really sure where to put this.

I just installed a 2nd video card. It's running perfectly fine, except now on my dual monitor setup, there is a virtual space between my monitors. (This space shows on the Windows "screen resolution" tab. Practically, it means that I have to move my mouse a lot more to get it onto the 2nd screen, rather than it just being right there.

I can move the screen (on the screen resoltion tab) to be right next to the other screen. I'll press save/apply and then it just pops back to the same place it was with the gap still there. I've tried doing it in the nVidia control panel as well, with the same problem (pops back). By the way, even though I installed the 2nd card, both monitors are plugged into the SAME, OLD (previously working) video card. Not really sure where to go from here...!


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Can you post a screen shot of the windows monitor tab?


----------



## alyehoud (Sep 29, 2010)

parttimetechie said:


> Can you post a screen shot of the windows monitor tab?


When taking the screenshot of what you asked for, I found something - a rogue screen!! That extra, non-real screen is the reason for the problem but still not fix in sight.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you tried duplicating the display rather than extending? Also, choose one as the "main display" and see if that fixes anything.


----------



## alyehoud (Sep 29, 2010)

parttimetechie said:


> Have you tried duplicating the display rather than extending? Also, choose one as the "main display" and see if that fixes anything.


I can dupe it fine (but not a fix), and the screen on the right is the "main" already. I did already try switching those too..


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Are the drivers for the card up to date? Have you checked Windows update? I've never had the problem your experiencing. What is the Vid card you are using make and model?


----------



## alyehoud (Sep 29, 2010)

parttimetechie said:


> Are the drivers for the card up to date? Have you checked Windows update? I've never had the problem your experiencing. What is the Vid card you are using make and model?


Yes, just went through and checked/updated.

Keep in mind also that this only started once I added a 2nd video card. Regardless, I'm not using the new card for the monitors. I found an old thread on a different form about a "phantom 3rd monitor" but had no solution, so I'm not the only one I guess.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Do both of your cards allow for dual DVI or a DVI and a VGA option?


----------



## alyehoud (Sep 29, 2010)

Both are DVI-only (2 ports on each).


----------



## alyehoud (Sep 29, 2010)

alyehoud said:


> Both are DVI-only (2 ports on each).


Accidentally found the issue. A comment about the phantom monitor was that it was associated with a program called "air display" for my ipad. Apparently, and I'm still unsure why this started all randomly, but there's a portion of screen allotted by the program (even when it's not in use!). Somehow it got put there, and because it was 3rd party, Windows never could find it.

Hope that helps anyone else who may have a problem.

And thanks for your help parttimetechie!


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad you got it solved. Seems like the I apps are creating more problems then solving these days


----------

